# BCI Labels?



## coombsbayah (Jun 25, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has used BCI and any thoughts. They seem great, decent pricing and have quite the variety to offer, specificaly I am looking into Cotton Canvas Printed Label. Any expirence with cotton labels? Would love to hear some feed back

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## cucinotta34 (Jan 8, 2010)

coombsbayah said:


> I am wondering if anyone has used BCI and any thoughts. They seem great, decent pricing and have quite the variety to offer, specificaly I am looking into Cotton Canvas Printed Label. Any expirence with cotton labels? Would love to hear some feed back
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Aaron


 
Yes, we did and they worked out very well for us - pricing done very well, excellent products and selection. I would definitely recommend them for woven or printed labels. Good Eco Friendly stuff too. ciao......


----------

